# Problem with pregnant cats nipples?



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Our girl is 7 weeks pregnant, 2 of her nipples are flat with a scab at the end, can anyone advice on what this could be? A bit worried about taking her to the vet to get it checked seen as last time I took her to the vet she caught a cold from there!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Is she a maiden ? Before my girls first litter her nipples remained flat virtually until time of birth. 

When you say "scabs" do you mean something dark and hard as if there has been some sort of injury/infection, or something neutral coloured and flakyish - if is is the latter that seems to be quite normal for my girl and she allows me to gently rub it away.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

They may not come out at all, my brit girl had 2 flat ones that never popped up at all, no scabs though? Could just be her cleaning them? Would need pics!


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks all yes she is a maiden, can't do pics of hers at the moment as she doesn't like to stay on her back long enough to get one but I have however found a picture from the great google of how exactly one looks. Well at least very similar hers is not such a dark scab just a little lighter and crusty. But then she has crusty stuff at the end of each of her nipples which is white in colour could that be milk? Thought that didn't happen until closer to time she is on day 50 give or take a day or two.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Poor girl, they do look a bit sore, have you tried gently oiling them with Vaseline?


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

The picture is not of Tilly it's one I found on Google which is very close to hers but not dark or red at all. I will definitely give the Vaseline a go  just so worried about taking her to the vets when she's great in herself because she caught a cold there last time :thumbdown:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

That colour simply looks like pregnant nipples colour, after the girl has pinked up. I would avoid taking her to the vets unless she is clearly very ill or having problems delivering her kittens.

I also wouldn't put anything on them as she will probably promptly lick it off.


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> That colour simply looks like pregnant nipples colour, after the girl has pinked up. I would avoid taking her to the vets unless she is clearly very ill or having problems delivering her kittens.
> 
> I also wouldn't put anything on them as she will probably promptly lick it off.


That picture is not of my girl, that picture is one I found on Google to show what I mean. I know what they go like at pinking up. It's not the colour I'm concerned about it's the fact that two of them have gone flat or inverted that I am worrying about.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I knew it wasn't your cat, I think someone else was concerned about the colour.

There's nothing the vet can do about your cat's nipples - I doubt she would wear a nipple shield - but she has 8 nipples, she will probably won't have 8 kittens so there should be enough to go round.


----------

